# Which chapters should I read before I take exam tomorrow?



## medicmic (Nov 26, 2013)

It's been 4 months since I took my practical and passed and finally scheduled to take me EMT-B written tomorrow. What things should I read over. Which few chapter should I read? I am assuming Airway,Cardio and Obstetrics? ? I am using Brady books Emergency Care 12 edition. I was studying a little after the practical but stopped because of school.  My state just switched over to NREMT national. Could you give me some good sites for practice test/exams too? I hope to god I pass. I hear if you get up to 70ish and it shuts off you pass? Is that true? Thanks alot


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2013)

If your test is tomorrow don't read anything.

Relax, get a good night sleep and kill it mañana. Anything you cram into your head now isn't going to help you. At this point you either know it or you don't. Nothing you can do in the next 12 hours to change that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> If your test is tomorrow don't read anything.
> 
> Relax, get a good night sleep and kill it mañana. Anything you cram into your head now isn't going to help you. At this point you either know it or you don't. Nothing you can do in the next 12 hours to change that.



This. 

Every topic gets covered by the NREMT so there isn't just 1 or 2 topics that you need to study, it's the whole book.


----------



## Frank67 (Dec 17, 2013)

medicmic said:


> It's been 4 months since I took my practical and passed and finally scheduled to take me EMT-B written tomorrow. What things should I read over. Which few chapter should I read? I am assuming Airway,Cardio and Obstetrics? ? I am using Brady books Emergency Care 12 edition. I was studying a little after the practical but stopped because of school.  My state just switched over to NREMT national. Could you give me some good sites for practice test/exams too? I hope to god I pass. I hear if you get up to 70ish and it shuts off you pass? Is that true? Thanks alot


well i dont know if passed but im taking the test this thurs; for the most part im thinking to study section 4 and up. thats what i studied for my final and passed (which i just took 4 days ago).


----------



## Gastudent (Dec 17, 2013)

medicmic said:


> It's been 4 months since I took my practical and passed and finally scheduled to take me EMT-B written tomorrow. What things should I read over. Which few chapter should I read? I am assuming Airway,Cardio and Obstetrics? ? I am using Brady books Emergency Care 12 edition. I was studying a little after the practical but stopped because of school.  My state just switched over to NREMT national. Could you give me some good sites for practice test/exams too? I hope to god I pass. I hear if you get up to 70ish and it shuts off you pass? Is that true? Thanks alot



Like most have said don't read anything if your test is tomorrow. One thing you can do though, is to make sure that you have all the baseline vitals memorized for all the age groups. That will come in handy. When I took my B and A test that was the only thing that I looked over the night before. When I sat down to take the test I wrote out all the vitals on the marker board they gave me. That really helped out a lot.


----------

